# Holiday Pay? Vacation Pay?



## TheWiz (Jul 9, 2013)

Does your local have holiday pay (typically the 7 major holidays)? Also does your contract have vacation pay? My local does not have either, not too worried about vacation pay but I have a feeling more locals have holiday pay than not. Just a little curious how it is for some of the other locals.

Thanks


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Our local does not have either. We pay holiday pay after 3 months of employment and a week vacation after 1 year.


----------



## TheWiz (Jul 9, 2013)

From searching around I see it is pretty much hit and miss finding locals that do and don't have it. I can see some locals not having an hourly vacation benefit as that is as simple as someone saving 3% or whatever from their take home but I am a little surprised holiday pay isn't as consistent.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

We have an hourly vacation fund thing that you can opt out of. We don't have holiday or vacation pay.

I've brought this up a few times - I'd like the holiday pay to come up in future negotiations. As it currently stands, I don't like holidays because I'm not going to work and therefore I'm not getting paid.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> <snip>As it currently stands, I don't like holidays because I'm not going to work and therefore I'm not getting paid.


 That right there sucks. I recently left a union job....for a number of reasons.....but took at least one good lesson with me. That is there is more to life than work, and, if ignored, a lot of good things life and family offer will pass me by in a flash. I never used to take holidays, now I'm forcing myself to make em a priority. I'm grateful I can afford to, and even more grateful to have received the wake up call.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I get 11 statutory Holidays which are Mondayised, ie if Anzac day falls on a Saturday we get the following Monday off. If we do need to work those days its paid time and a half and get some other day off.

Then we get 4 weeks in vacation accrued each year which we can save up or take but if the company goes under you get nothing.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Our local does not have paid vacation or a vacation fund. We also do not get paid holidays unless you are a foremen. 

Twenty years ago we had the vacation fund. The fund was getting behind because of delinquent contributions, so it was voted on to put the money back in the check. 

It gets brought up to a vote every several years to bring it back. Personally I vote against it. There are some things we need to do collectively for it to work, like pensions, annuity, or death Benifit fund. Saving money for a vacation or anything else should be handled on your own. You can vary the amount you want to save weekly if you wanted to, and it would not take a vote. 

My employer pays Christmas and New Years to all the employees, and a bonus as well. 

All holidays are paid to foremen and that is also in our contract. My employer will normally pay holidays to the foremen even if they don't have enough journeymen under them to be getting paid foremen's rate.


----------



## TheWiz (Jul 9, 2013)

erics37 said:


> We have an hourly vacation fund thing that you can opt out of. We don't have holiday or vacation pay.
> 
> I've brought this up a few times - I'd like the holiday pay to come up in future negotiations. As it currently stands, I don't like holidays because I'm not going to work and therefore I'm not getting paid.


That is what we have in my local. You can opt to have 3% of your pay placed into an account. Here we receive double time if we have to work on a holiday but at our shop it is rare to work on a holiday (or off day due to upcoming holiday). People have been talking about trying to vote in a actual vacation fund in at our next raise allocation vote but I think actually getting holiday is going to be an uphill battle that may take some years.

Just was curious what the situation was at other locals. Thank you guys for your input. :thumbup:


----------

